# MEO Changes



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've no idea when they did it but I've just noticed that MEO now offer internet & phone packages without TV which are significantly cheaper than their 'with TV' packages. 

For example the 100 MB Fiber package is unlimited fibre optic up to 100 Mbps and landline phone for €29.99 per month & a 24 month contract.

They now also offer unlimited fibre optic & landline with 30 Mbps & no contract (so presumably you can cancel it when you go away from PT for holidays etc for just €29.99 per month. (MEO Lite)


----------

